# help with mals ecommerce shipping options for shopping cart



## ravagenrumble (May 1, 2007)

below Rodney mentioned:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general...n/t9968-2.html

I actually think on both scenarios your US pricing is too high. Your Canada pricing is sort of high as well.

I prefer the flat rate shipping  But your flat rate is higher than I'd want to pay.

Depending on your market, most of your t-shirt orders are going to be for 1-2 shirts max. $6 to ship 2 shirts when it costs $4.05 max via US Priority seems high. But maybe because I know the costs.

Shipping is a big deal though. Lower shipping costs will encourage people to finish their order and not bail out a checkout.

I've used flat rate shipping for a long time, and it's worked out fine. If someone orders 5 shirts, they are happy to get a deal on shipping, I'm happy to have the extra profit on 5 shirts.
____________________


_i get most confused with setting up this shipping option with mals e-commerce site.. below are the options given.. i totally apologize for not posting this rodney..but the wording is killing me.. maybe i am exhausted.. _


_here were some of the options?_



_*Option 4: Calculated by quantity from an array*_
_With this option you can set up an array so that shipping is calculated on the basis of the number of items ordered. For example; for the first item shipping might cost $10. For the second to ninth items, $5 per item, and for more than ten items, free of charge. You can set the bands where you want._
_Finally you can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on._
_*Option 5: Calculated by weight or other value from an array*_
_With this option you can set up an array so that shipping is calculated on the basis of values you asigned to each item when they were added to the cart. For example; for the first Kilo shipping might cost $10. For the second to ninth Kilos, $5 per Kilo (or per units), and for more than ten Kilos, free of charge. You can set the bands where you want._
_You can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on._
_Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)_
_*Option 6: Calculated by quantity in bands*_
_This option is similar to option 4 except that the same shipping charge is made for all orders that fall within the bands you set. For example; the first item might be charged $10 and any additional quantity between two and five items an extra $2. So a customer is charged $12 regardless of whether they buy two items or six items. Note that the charges and quantities are cumulative._
_Finally you can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on._
_*Option 7: Calculated by weight or other value in bands*_
_The principle is exactly the same as option 6 but is based on the sum of the values posted (with the units field)._
_Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)_


I want to set up shipping the same way.. but i am stuck on understanding the wording .. can anyone help..

_thank you Rodney and T-shirtforums!!!!!_
_RAVAGE_


----------



## ravagenrumble (May 1, 2007)

please excuse me but 

shoruken!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What are options 1-3?


----------



## ravagenrumble (May 1, 2007)

awww man! sorry about that.. i bet this will help!
haha

i'm slow!
below is everything together!

thank u !

There are now eight different ways of calculating shipping. These include the option to use weight, or some other unit. 
You can make all shipping free with orders over in value. Set the value to 0.00 (zero) if you don't want this. 
You can also add a flat handling fee of which is always added whatever the shipping method. Set the value to 0.00 (zero) if you don't want this. 

*No shipping*
If you don't wish to have shipping calculated or shown in the cart.
*Option 1:Fixed Value*
Shipping can be a simple fixed amount which is added to every order.
Shipping cost per order: 
*Option 2:Calculated from quantity*
Shipping can be calculated from the number of items ordered multiplied by a fixed amount for each item.
Shipping cost per item: 
*Option 3:Calculated from weight or other value*
As items are added to the shopping cart you can assign a weight, or some other value such as volume or value, to the item on which shipping can be calculated using a fixed cost for each unit assigned. 
Shipping cost per unit: 
One of the most common options is to have shipping based on the value of the order, for example 10% of the total. To do this check the box below and you won't have to include a units in field in your links.
Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)
*Option 4: Calculated by quantity from an array*
With this option you can set up an array so that shipping is calculated on the basis of the number of items ordered. For example; for the first item shipping might cost $10. For the second to ninth items, $5 per item, and for more than ten items, free of charge. You can set the bands where you want.
Finally you can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on.
*Option 5: Calculated by weight or other value from an array*
With this option you can set up an array so that shipping is calculated on the basis of values you asigned to each item when they were added to the cart. For example; for the first Kilo shipping might cost $10. For the second to ninth Kilos, $5 per Kilo (or per units), and for more than ten Kilos, free of charge. You can set the bands where you want.
You can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on.
Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)
*Option 6: Calculated by quantity in bands*
This option is similar to option 4 except that the same shipping charge is made for all orders that fall within the bands you set. For example; the first item might be charged $10 and any additional quantity between two and five items an extra $2. So a customer is charged $12 regardless of whether they buy two items or six items. Note that the charges and quantities are cumulative.
Finally you can assign shipping to a maximum of five zones, for example; local, national, international and so on.
*Option 7: Calculated by weight or other value in bands*
The principle is exactly the same as option 6 but is based on the sum of the values posted (with the units field).
Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)
*Option 8: Posting your own total*
In this case the cart doesn't calculate shipping at all but you calculate it and post it in. There are two different ways of doing that. Either include a field called *shipping* in your Buy Now links or with an external shipping calculator.
If you are using your own external shipping calculator then enter a message with an HTML link to it below. The special string *{x}* will be replaced with a query string containing the total *units* currently in the cart plus the language and currency variables. There is space for up to 150 characters. For example you might enter
To calculate shipping for this order
*click here* 
"> 
Automatically set units to equal the price (shipping by value)
Note: If you want to post in the cost of shipping for each item then use Option 3 instead.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Looks like option number one is what you want if you're looking for flat rate shipping.


----------

